# PLATS MAPS??



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Had some trouble locating landowners this weekend while out scouting. Are there any maps available that have the names of landowners on them? County maps that have the land divided into quarters of a section. Someone had mentioned a PLAT map, but I don't know how to get them. I'm sure they'll cost me a pretty penny, but it would be worth it I guess. Besides, I called the county office and no one answered......I'm not looking for a list of names, but an actual map with names on it so to speak.

If anyone has info please let me know.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

You can obtain plat maps of a given county by visiting the county courthouse. They are normally available from the county land department or office of records in each county. They normally cost $45 or so apiece, but they are worth it if you want to know who owns land in a given county.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I buy mine from

Great Plains Directory Service
P.O. Box 1931
Jamestown, ND 58402

Phone: (701)-251-1612

They have most counties in North Dakota. Prices range from $35 to $45 depending on the county. I have not bought any recently though so the prices may have gone up.

They are definately worth the money! Good luck!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if you go into a farmers coop sometimes they will make copies for you if you ask nice.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks guys, I called the county I am interested in and they gave me that place in Jamestown and I havn't gotten ahold of them yet. The man at the county said they are usually 3-4 years out of date?? I would pay a little more for ones current as of this year. I'll keep ya posted on what I find out!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sometimes the local crop insurance agency can make current maps.. 8)


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Stop by the county courthouse, assessor, watershead district, etc. It seems there is someone different in each county that takes care of them, but someone usually has them.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I get my Plat books from Farm & Home Publishers. They release a new book every year for each county. I'm under the assumption that they are updated every year as well?? They run about 22-30 bucks a county and they have all the information a guy should need to locate a landower. It even has a phone directory as part of it. I have all the counties in the SE ND, I'm not sure as the availability of them out west. I'm not trying to SPAM this company but I have used there books in the past. Website to check it out is at www.fhpltd.com


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Benelli Blaster, thanks for the info........I looked at their site and they do not cover the counties I am lookinf for. I will keep trying!


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

If you can figure out from your state atlas township, range, section the county auditor will give you the tax payers address. Some counties have the info on line as well. Plat books are covered by copy write laws so it is not legal to make copies.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I was given two PLAT map makers in ND. Midland Atlas company (Watford City) and Great Plains Directory (Jamestown). I visited with Midland Atlas and the newest ones they have (for my selected counties) is 2000.

Do you think this would out of date? I don't want to spend $75/county for outdated information...........and the Jamestown company is not supposed to be as detailed but is more current.

If anyone has a map from Gret Plains let me know what you think of them please. I beleive theirs are $48 or something like that.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Goto Farm Services office or crop insurance office....they have current ones.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Buckseye,

I am really sounding gullable here but........what is the specific names of these agencies/offices. I live in Bismarck.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey I....for the crop insurance use the yellow pages and for Farm Services in Bismarck you'll have to ask around down there. 8)


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I use maps from both Farm and Home Publishing and the outfit here in Jamestown on a daily basis. In general I prefer the layout and product of the FHP maps, but they dont cover many of the counties the other does. They are both High Quality products in my opinion.

With any map you will find outdated information. But any info is better than none, and even in a four year old map the info is likely to be 85-90% correct. Most outfits only update every so often, and they may not have each county, so me recomendation is to go get the most current one you can regardless of county.

You will be very very happy you did.


----------

